# new horse...shrek



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I love his color and eyes. Is he considered a dun paint?


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

one person has called him a dun paint but he's buckskin, he does have all the black points.thanks  he only has the one blue eye


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, are you calling him Shrek? Why? He's so pretty!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

lol, i know, i dunno, my friends husband gets really mad when he is called shrek, he calls him tooco or something, it's pretty hard to pronounce and shrek has just stuck with everyone for some reason lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

He has a very nice head. I love blue eyes w/solid color around them, really makes them pop!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

mhmm, me too, he has a great mind on him too. he's really a sweet boy!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats, I think he is very handsome!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks... now a question out of curiousity for everyone...how much would u pay for him?
he has a great mind, trailers, ties, groiund training done, just been gelded....


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

hes very cute looks to be put together well .. pricing i think your going to get alot diffrent feed back depending on everyones regions, horse pricing seems to differ alot depening on location ..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For me, it would depend on what the rest of his conformation looked like. I can tell he's pretty, but I can't see if he's solid or not. In my area, he might bring $800...maybe. Most of that would be just for his color though. If I was looking though, he would be just what I was looking for; young, good ground manners, not started under saddle, and flashy.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Since he's a grade, it would depend on a lot on how he handles & what he already knows. I would have to see him and work with him before I could suggest an offer. You could probably get $800 in my area as well based just on his color.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

ya, i just took a few quick pics on my phone, but he has really strong feet, big thick cannons, and his pasterns are quite upright....smrobs, yes, that is exactly what i wanted was something that hadn't yet been started, i wanted a project that i could do on my own without having to deal with something someone else had already tried to start doing. and the flashy is the bonus for me, i love paints, but they have to be a nice flashy paint for me to really like him and i've been watching him for a yr now....they were going to keep him because he is one of their favorites and only have a a select few out of their stud that cant be registered so they decided they were gonna sell the ones who couldn't be registered and give me dibs on him the rest are going to the sale and focus on their registered ones.i will be paying $700 eventually, i don't have to pay it outright though. which is where all the negativity came from on the other forum saying i'm paying way too much for him and he's not worth that and the only reason i'm buying him for that is for his color and why are they breeding meat horses ect ect so its nice to see what other ppl think of him and not have the negativity lol, he will be delivered to me before friday so i can start playing with him and i will be starting from scratch with him though he's had ground training, just so i can get him used to me and me to him ect before moving on  i will keep updates on him and maybe get some video to post if possible


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

shrek was delivered today, took a bit of short video in the round pen and tried to get some full body pics of him, kinda hard cuz he just wanted to follow me around lol but here they are.
















YouTube - ‪shrek day 1 june 15 2011.wmv‬‏


----------



## sitbacnroc (Mar 3, 2010)

He's lovely!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I love his markings, congrats on your new boy!


----------



## Scoope (Oct 19, 2010)

what a nice looking fellow , he has a lovely kind face - what are you planning on doing with him? (pardon if you've already said this, I only skimmed over as was admiring the photos )


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Scoope said:


> what a nice looking fellow , he has a lovely kind face - what are you planning on doing with him? (pardon if you've already said this, I only skimmed over as was admiring the photos )


thanks, he has a very good mind. he gives me the feeling that he will be the type of horse that will be very trustworthy. umm, not too sure yet what i will be doing with him yet. we will have wait and see once i get him going a bit more and see where he's going to excel. even though he's had his ground work i am going to start fresh cuz he has never been taken off the ranch and away from his brothers and all the others so he's kinda unsure of himself right now but that way we can get to know each other from the ground up too and develope a realationship before anything else.  i will keep posted on his progress.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Very flashy boy  He is definitely a dun paint :wink: Bay duns, like Shrek, have black legs just like buckskins. A bay dun is a bay with a dun gene modifying it, while a buckskin is a bay with a cream gene modifying it. There's also dunskins (dun buckskin) which is a bay with a dun and cream gene modifying it. 
I am positive Shrek is a dun paint and not a buckskin. It's a common mistake :wink:

Dun (notice black legs):Google Image Result for http://saddlecreekranch.net/JJMbrooksundunWEB.jpg
Another dun:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...page=1&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=78&ty=59
Dun paint:
dun paint horse | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Buckskin: 
Google Image Result for http://wwhoaa.com/Web%20Page/Beta%20Right%20Sept%202008crop.jpg
Buckskin paint:
Google Image Result for http://www.roostershaven.com/-%20New%20Folder/IM001466.jpg

Hope that helps  I can try to further explain if you need.


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I LOVE him!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

He is SUPER handsome. I <3 him so much. LUCKY YOU!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> Very flashy boy  He is definitely a dun paint :wink: Bay duns, like Shrek, have black legs just like buckskins. A bay dun is a bay with a dun gene modifying it, while a buckskin is a bay with a cream gene modifying it. There's also dunskins (dun buckskin) which is a bay with a dun and cream gene modifying it.
> I am positive Shrek is a dun paint and not a buckskin. It's a common mistake :wink:
> 
> Dun (notice black legs):Google Image Result for http://saddlecreekranch.net/JJMbrooksundunWEB.jpg
> ...


thanks  i love him, hes a very smart sensitive boy. i cant wait to get some wieght on him. he will be going to pasture in the next few days and be getting dewormed next week  thanks for the info, i didnt know that about the coloring.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

dashforcache said:


> thanks  i love him, hes a very smart sensitive boy. i cant wait to get some wieght on him. he will be going to pasture in the next few days and be getting dewormed next week  thanks for the info, i didnt know that about the coloring.


Happy to help  He is going to look great with more weight and muscle! Keep us updated


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

atreyu917 said:


> I LOVE him!





fuadteagan said:


> He is SUPER handsome. I <3 him so much. LUCKY YOU!


thanks so much  i love him too


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

i know the videos kinda short but does anyone have any thoughts on what he might be well suited as down the road once hes a bit older?


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> Happy to help  He is going to look great with more weight and muscle! Keep us updated


 ya i think he will too, i think he'll fill out really nice, his mom is quite stocky and his dad is tall and stocky so should be interesting, at 2 he is already taller then my 13 yro QH who is 15hh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He strikes me as a potential speed horse, barrels, poles, something like that. I don't know how good of a pleasure horse he would make because his shoulder is a bit upright and it looks like he may be a bit of a rough ride.

Even though he's unregistered, do you have any idea what his basic lines are like?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

His coloring is neat.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

smrobs said:


> He strikes me as a potential speed horse, barrels, poles, something like that. I don't know how good of a pleasure horse he would make because his shoulder is a bit upright and it looks like he may be a bit of a rough ride.
> 
> Even though he's unregistered, do you have any idea what his basic lines are like?


thanks, ya, i didn't think he'd make a good pleasure horse either...what do you think about reining?as for a rough ride, you are probably right about that, i seem to remember my grampa always telling me upright pasterns make for a bumpy ride and he has very thick upright pasterns....as for his lines, his dad is registered paint, not sure of his bloodlines, he's about 16 now and my friends husband has had him since he was a yearling, i will ask her what his lines are like, they also have his mom, she is unregistered but i believe she is of all things (and i could have misheard but i'm pretty sure this is what he said) QH/Fjord, i will see if they know anything of her bloodlines but don't know if they will, i just know they kept her cuz she had a good mind and the stud is their best horse, he's gotten them out of every bad situation they can think of. 



goneriding said:


> He has a line down his back. I thought that was a dun trait. His coloring is neat.


ya, i always thought the line was a dun trait too but never new you could have the duns with black points just always thought they were buckskins. thanks


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ahhh! So cute!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Horses are worth whatever you're willing to pay for them. I probably "overpaid" when I bought Jynxy for $800, considering she wouldn't have brought more then a couple hundred bucks at auction as a spoiled unregistered 2 year old, but she was worth that $800 to me at the time and I don't regret it at all. That hovering $800 mark is a pretty decent price to pay for a well taken care of, decently handled 2 year old. It's 2 years of feeding you don't have to put on a $200 weanling y'know? Granted prices are a lot better here, but there's a HUGE difference between some random wild as heck colt running through an auction line and a horse being purchased from a friend with a known background. That peace of mind is worth an extra couple hundred I figure.

He's a darn good looking boy, I agree with likely a speed prospect, he looks quite agile and cagey.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't really know about reining. He could probably do a decent enough job for smaller or local shows, but he may be a bit too long to be really good at it.

He may surprise you though .


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Horses are worth whatever you're willing to pay for them. I probably "overpaid" when I bought Jynxy for $800, considering she wouldn't have brought more then a couple hundred bucks at auction as a spoiled unregistered 2 year old, but she was worth that $800 to me at the time and I don't regret it at all. That hovering $800 mark is a pretty decent price to pay for a well taken care of, decently handled 2 year old. It's 2 years of feeding you don't have to put on a $200 weanling y'know? Granted prices are a lot better here, but there's a HUGE difference between some random wild as heck colt running through an auction line and a horse being purchased from a friend with a known background. That peace of mind is worth an extra couple hundred I figure.
> 
> He's a darn good looking boy, I agree with likely a speed prospect, he looks quite agile and cagey.


thanks  ya, two of the horses i own now have been aquired the same way lol, the first is my black one in my pic, he's 13 now and i rode him for 2 yrs for a friend and she had to down size so he was one to go and we were taking them to the auction, niether one of us wanted him to go thru the auction so she said "you 2 are meant to be together, if you can come up with $500 before the sale he's yours" not sure how i did it but i did and i've owned him for 5 yrs so a total of 7 yrs together and i'll have him till he dies, he's my big baby. to this day she still says it's the best match she's ever made. my friend has 30 horses and only a select few who arent registered, they need the money and she said they needed to focus on their registered ones so these few are going to the sale tomorrow, of course he's not registered so he was gonna go and she told her husband you better let her know first and none of us wanted him to go so they said give us $400 and we'll worry about the rest later.  i have had my eyes on him for a yr now 



smrobs said:


> I don't really know about reining. He could probably do a decent enough job for smaller or local shows, but he may be a bit too long to be really good at it.
> 
> He may surprise you though .


thanks, just curious cuz i don't do poles or barrels or anything. i do wp, ep, jumping, hus, and reining lol, maybe it will be my chance to get into barrels if he does good  lol cant wait to get him going and see how he progresses


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought my mare for $1500 as a GB filly, and man has she come along way! . Im NEVER selling her at all!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> I bought my mare for $1500 as a GB filly, and man has she come along way! . Im NEVER selling her at all!


ya, i don't think i will sell him either, i think i will have him forever, i have had chance for 7 yrs and i will have him for the rest of his life too.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It's always good to haeva horse like that


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, paid for part of him today! Thanks to my grampa, we have always been very close and i asked him to lend me the other 200 and he surprised me with 400 he has always wanted to find me a horse that i fell in love with so this is it.  i will keep him for the rest of his life too  he is already very attatched to me, comes running when i go to his stall or wherever he is, follows me around and will allow me to touch him anywhere with no fuss...except hes a bit unsure about his feet still but understandable. Still quite unsure of anyone eles still tho.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha for some reason I was expecting to see a green horse lol

he is gorgeous love his colouring and that eye


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

RedTree said:


> haha for some reason I was expecting to see a green horse lol
> 
> he is gorgeous love his colouring and that eye


Lol no not green just a really wide face lol, thank you, he is a great boy! I think i will stick with tooco though, i have been experimenting lately lol and he seems to like and respond better to tooco then shrek so we will stick with that i think lol


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

What a handsome guy!! Congrats!!!


----------



## thatgirlcaitlin (Feb 25, 2011)

He's very handsome! I just love his coloring!


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks everyone, he is becoming quite the little addition, his personality is really starting to shine with me now  it's quite exciting


----------

